# Barcodelabels für HP Ultrium Bänder selbst erstellen?



## josDesign (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Ahnung in welchem Format diese Barcodelabels auf den HP Ultrium Backupbändern gemacht sind?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
jos


----------



## soyo (23. Mai 2007)

Auf Anhieb weiß ich es auch nicht. Aber jeder Code weißt spezielle Charakteristika auf, also würde ich den Code mit den dargestellen auf wikipedia.de vergleichen.  


gruß soyo


----------



## josDesign (24. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank! Werde mal die Labels ausdrucken... Dankeschön!


----------

